# New Content - Lessons Page



## Drew (Mar 23, 2005)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/view.php?pg=lessons

A few of you may have noticed the new link at the top of the forum, but we now have a www.sevenstring.org lessons page. I've got a number written, but have only coded out the first one. It's still pretty ghetto as my html skills are on par with those of a medium rare steak, but as they improve so will the appearance. 

I'll have a few more up by tomorrow afternoon, I hope - feedback welcome. Have fun! 

-Drew


----------



## Goliath (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## Leon (Mar 23, 2005)

simple is good.

good idea on the power tab file too! however, as much as i like them, i can't get them to run in my windows emulator (Wine) on my Fedora3 machine


----------



## Drew (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmm. 

Well, I'll just have to practice my ass off and try to get a clean mp3 recording done as close to tempo as I can hit it  - if anyone else wants to take a shot, feel free, because my fingerstyle technique is crap.

-D


----------



## Vacant (Mar 23, 2005)

It'd also be quite sexy if you could attach a .ptb file for each lesson.


----------



## Leon (Mar 23, 2005)

Drew said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Well, I'll just have to practice my ass off and try to get a clean mp3 recording done as close to tempo as I can hit it  - if anyone else wants to take a shot, feel free, because my fingerstyle technique is crap.
> 
> -D




i think that by the time Fedora4 comes out, i'll have the issues with my 80gig drive resolved, and i'll have my 13gig bootable to windows (for winmx and powertabs), and the 80gig bootable to FC4 (everything else, down with Gates! lol). i think that would work nicely.

...and, by the time all of that falls into place, the semester will be over, and i get even BEGIN to have time to hit up this Lesson section  (i've never taken/studied any lessons, might be a good time to start  )


----------



## Drew (Mar 23, 2005)

Vacant said:


> It'd also be quite sexy if you could attach a .ptb file for each lesson.



Not for every lesson, there's a number where it wouldn't really add anything, but if you'll notce, the PTB is linked for the first one... 

-D


----------



## Leon (Mar 23, 2005)

Vacant said:


> It'd also be quite sexy if you could attach a .ptb file for each lesson.


if you wanted to, you could probably write a .ptb yourself. once you get the hang of it, creating a powertab file isn't too hard.

you basically want to chose your time signature. to add a note, click on the note time value (quarter, half, eighth, etc) from the toolbar, then to add the note just click on a tab line, and press the fret number on your keyboard.

there are other things you can add, like slides, vibrato, stacato, and so on, but that's about it!

also, writing up the lesson into a powertab file yourself could help you to familiarize yourself with the lesson.

EDIT: to add a link.
http://www.subjectmusic.com/pta/wiki/index.php/PTE_Tutorial


----------



## Vacant (Mar 23, 2005)

Drew said:


> Not for every lesson, there's a number where it wouldn't really add anything, but if you'll notce, the PTB is linked for the first one...
> 
> -D



Eh. My bad, Drew  , didn't look around enough at first . Thanks, good lesson too.


----------



## FoxMustang (Mar 23, 2005)

Great idea, the internet needs more good 7-string resources


----------



## Digital Black (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice. I think it looks great.


----------



## Drew (Mar 24, 2005)

New lesson added- it was already over at ERG.com, but now it's here, too, with few revisions and some _really_ ghetto fretboard diagrams, from www.jemsite.com, until I get to take some pics of my own. 

More coming, but just not today, as I've gotta shower and then catch a train (day off work)

-D


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 24, 2005)

Lesson looks really cool \m/


----------



## Vacant (Mar 24, 2005)

Drew said:


> New lesson added- it was already over at ERG.com, but now it's here, too, with few revisions and some _really_ ghetto fretboard diagrams, from www.jemsite.com, until I get to take some pics of my own.
> 
> More coming, but just not today, as I've gotta shower and then catch a train (day off work)
> 
> -D



Drew foo bizzle, you be doin this ghetto shizzle fo rizzle homie. You is be str8 from da south brutha. Peace homiez.


Edit: Where's my .ptb for this one Drew!?   

Edit #2: Yes, I'm lazy


----------



## Drew (Mar 25, 2005)

Drizzle in the hizzle. Werd. 

None neded- they're just scale patterns, hearing them won't really help you any more than seeing them - it's a visual sort of lesson, you know? 

-D


----------



## Vacant (Mar 25, 2005)

I always feel safer knowing somethings saved to my computer than on a website.


----------



## Drew (Apr 3, 2005)

Print 'em up. 

Got a new one up there, on linear pentatonic patterns. Go nuts. More coming when I have the time to code them up. 

-D


----------



## Drew (Apr 15, 2005)

Another lesson added, on fixed-position seven string sweep arpeggios for your four major chord types and their inversions. This one's going to get followed up by a sweep etude I wrote to go with it as soon as I have a chance to upload it. 

...and yes, Vacant, there's a Powertab file. 

-D


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 16, 2005)

Drew, sorry i've taken so long on getting my lessons up. I'll probably get them to you by this next weekend, after i get soem of my projects for school out of the way.


----------



## Drew (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey, no worries man, whenever you get it together. I'm slacking on getting my own stuff up there too, lol


----------



## BCrowell (Apr 18, 2005)

Alright! Nicely added arpeggio lesson Drew...


----------



## Drew (Apr 30, 2005)

BCrowell said:


> Alright! Nicely added arpeggio lesson Drew...



Yes, my arpeggio-lesson-adding-technique is quite well polished, is it not?  

And, just to show how cleanly and quickly I can add arpeggio lessons, I just added a seven string sweep etude lesson in less time than it took me to drink the lemoncello martini I just mixed myself, and if there's one thing I like more than lemoncello, it's gin. 

No, kidding aside, it's a pretty cool peice to practice. And, Vacant, just for you, there's a powertab. 

-D


----------



## ibanezlover (Dec 10, 2005)

Great 7 string lessons there Drew!


----------



## Drew (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, I've been slacking, I haven't posted anything new in months. :/

I'll get on it.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah you havent ;p


----------

